# Alan Rickman Has Passed Away At Age 69 (Jan. 14, 2016.)



## Emperor Guillotine (Jan 14, 2016)

Alan Rickman, giant of British film and theatre, dies at 69 | Film | The Guardian

Rest in peace, Alan Rickman. You gave us many standout, phenomenal performances from Severus Snape in the _Harry Potter_ franchise to Hans Gruber in the _Die Hard_ franchise to Judge Turpin in Tim Burton's adaptation of _Sweeney Todd_. The list goes on and on.

The world shall miss your recognizable voice and charisma on-screen and on the stage. Your acts and your words shall not be forgotten: "A film, a piece of theatre, a piece of music, or a book can make a difference. It can change the world.&#8221;


----------



## Sumsar (Jan 14, 2016)

Yeah just saw it aswell, sad news, will be missed.
I think he was always a huge plus to the movies he participated in. For example the first couple of HP movies which werent really that good, yet one of the things what worked perfect was the Snape caracter.

What is up with british guys at the age of 69/70 dying of cancer?
Lemmy, Bowie and now Alan Rickman within like 3 weeks.


----------



## leftyguitarjoe (Jan 14, 2016)

Aw man  



Sumsar said:


> What is up with british guys at the age of 69/70 dying of cancer?
> Lemmy, Bowie and now Alan Rickman within like 3 weeks.



Baby boomers growing up before we knew everything was carcinogenic I suppose.


----------



## celticelk (Jan 14, 2016)

I was sad to hear this on the radio this morning. I'll always think of him in _Die Hard_ and _Robin Hood_ before _Harry Potter_ (yes, I'm old!), but there are so many great performances to dig into. _Dogma_ and _Galaxy Quest_ are two other personal favorites, and for a small(er) role, _January Man_ (he plays Kevin Kline's gay artist roommate, and he's *hilarious*).


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Jan 14, 2016)




----------



## skeels (Jan 14, 2016)

A quintessential artist. He made us laugh and cry..


By Grabthar's hammer, you will be. .... *sniff* ... avenged.


----------



## FretsOnFyre (Jan 14, 2016)

This is not what I needed to wake up to.


----------



## broj15 (Jan 14, 2016)

It's a shame. I love him as the Sheriff of Nottingham in the version of Robin Hood with Kevin Costner. Equal parts easy to hate villain and bumbling fool. Props to him for trying to extend his on screen time with one of the most "dramatic" death scenes ever.


----------



## asher (Jan 14, 2016)

RIP. He will be sorely, sorely missed.


----------



## MikeH (Jan 14, 2016)

Son of a bitch. Rest in power, Mr. Rickman. The Harry Potter series was one of the first things I latched on to as a kid, and I still love the films to this day. It's impossible to not recognize his on-screen demeanor as Snape. He was a great actor, and from what I hear, a great person off-screen as well.


----------



## Spicypickles (Jan 14, 2016)

Just heard.


Sad days, this 2016.


----------



## vilk (Jan 14, 2016)

Whoever cast him as Sheriff of Nottingham was a genius. 

Also, that version of Robin Hood with Rickman, Costner, Freeman, is one of my favorite movies ever--and the very best movie of Robin Hood to say the least.


----------



## broj15 (Jan 14, 2016)

vilk said:


> Whoever cast him as Sheriff of Nottingham was a genius.
> 
> Also, that version of Robin Hood with Rickman, Costner, Freeman, is one of my favorite movies ever--and the very best movie of Robin Hood to say the least.



Totally agree 100%. So many things about that movie just scream 90's to me. 

"The painted man... He haunts my dreams."


----------



## Daf57 (Jan 15, 2016)

Respect and RIP, Mr. Rickman. 

Loved his work - movies like Quigley Down Under, Snow Cake and Galaxy Quest had wonderful Rickman performances.


----------



## Alex Kenivel (Jan 15, 2016)

I guess I'll be breaking out the old Alan Rickman impression. 

And then crying


----------



## DanicaL (Jan 21, 2016)

Legendary


----------

